# x265 colors?



## Cvrk (Sep 27, 2022)

Why do the colors look like this? 
Very few 4k movies have regular colors. Most fo them look like the example bellow.
For example, this is a 2160p.WEB-DL.DDP5.1.DV.MP4.x265-DVSUX file.
I noticed that all x265 files look the same. Do i need certain drivers? or a special software to see regular colors? 
I am using Klite Codex pack. However it's the same with BSPlayer or VLC.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 27, 2022)

Maybe something with HDR?


----------



## csgabe (Sep 27, 2022)

What does DV stand for? Maybe for Dolby Vision. You need a dolby vision compatible tv for playback.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 27, 2022)

Stop pirating movies.

Stop pirating DV movies that can't be played back on a PC.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 27, 2022)

Just get Netflix or Amazon Prime...


----------



## lowrider_05 (Sep 27, 2022)

First, please don´t Pirate!

Second, there is except for a few Games with an integrated DV Switch (Mass Effect Andromeda/NFS Heat) no way to use Dolby Vision on Windows. If you need to Play DV Video with VLC for Example, on Windows, you can use this App https://apps.microsoft.com/store/detail/dolby-vision-extensions/9PLTG1LWPHLF to Decode/Map DV Video to Regular HDR and your "Colors" will be all right.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Sep 27, 2022)

Overlooking the piracy (some things are best left unsaid, friend), this occurs because the video file is encoded with a Dolby Vision HDR format and your player and display does not support this.

You'll want the latest version of Windows 10 (or Windows 11), a DV HDR compatible display and a DV compatible player to get this looking right.


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 27, 2022)

Don't know about DV HDR, but HDR alone (as I don't own an HDR capable display) I solved by installing full version of K-Lite codec pack and using madVR as renderer. It solved the washed out colours immediately.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 28, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> Don't know about DV HDR, but HDR alone (as I don't own an HDR capable display) I solved by installing full version of K-Lite codec pack and using madVR as renderer. It solved the washed out colours immediately.


you won't believe this. I uninstalled the AMD drivers(I have a 5700xt) and the colors are fine now. I've been dealing with these colors issue since 2019.


(I uninstalled amd cuz I am actually troubleshooting a new horrible issue were apps including Explorer, Chrome etc get stuck in the taskbar and cant be maximez. )...i think his is for another thread. i hate amd right about now


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 28, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> you won't believe this.



Because now don't have HW accelerated media engine obviously. Dolby Vision is a whole another topic.

Dude... if you steal, at least do that properly.


----------



## ir_cow (Sep 28, 2022)

That is HDR (10-Bit) content that isnt being converted correctly to SDR. VLC had/has this problem for a number of years. You may have to change some settings related to the render codec, or download one of K plugin packs for VLC.

It's been a while since I had to play around with the colors though. VLC 3.X. Does the conversion just fine for me without extra plugins.

Also be smart and don't show the pirated movie title when you ask questions.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> VLC had/has this problem for a number of years.


Technically it's not an issue, vlc is one of the few players that can play hdr natively.  The issue is he lacks an hdr display to render it.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 28, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> The issue is he lacks an hdr display to render it.



Bingo! Now we have someone telling the right thing. 

I don't even know any Dolby Vision certified PC monitor. It is meant for TV's.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 28, 2022)

@lZKoce colors are fine. Installed Klite Full codec pack. And reinstalled AMD with just drivers. 
The video colors are perfect. 

If I use the Full version of AMD drivers, it's broken again. Something in that AMD pack ruins the colors, and I can't understand what.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 28, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> @lZKoce colors are fine. Installed Klite Full codec pack. And reinstalled AMD with just drivers.
> The video colors are perfect.
> 
> If I use the Full version of AMD drivers, it's broken again. Something in that AMD pack ruins the colors, and I can't understand what.



Do you understand that all those software does are auto conversing down to 8 8 8. But AMD does work like intended showing full 10 10 10?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 28, 2022)

looks like hdr video trying to be played back in sdr
use potplayer or mpc-hc with madvr to decode it
also don't use k-lite or any other "codec" packs those have not been required since window xp and are mostly garbage
madvr with potplayer or mpc-hc does a excellent job of tone mapping HDR \ dolby vision
if you have the extra power use potplayer and its extra hdr tone mapping adjustments

the rest of you can stuff it with your piracy talk nonsense its none of your concern thank you


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 28, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> its none of your concern thank you



Pirating is prohibited by forum rules. 

What's so not understandable it it?



> You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, *risks copyright infringement*, encourages unlawful activity, *or otherwise violates any laws*. You are entirely responsible for the content of, and any harm resulting from, that Content or your conduct.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 28, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> Pirating is prohibited by forum rules.
> 
> What's so not understandable it it?


sorry rules don't apply to me 
thank you for your understanding


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 28, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> looks like hdr video trying to be played back in sdr
> use potplayer or mpc-hc with madvr to decode it
> also don't use k-lite or any other "codec" packs those have not been required since window xp and are mostly garbage
> madvr with potplayer or mpc-hc does a excellent job of tone mapping HDR \ dolby vision



I would, don't get me wrong I am not advocating for K-lite codec pack, but I can't make the HEVC acceleration work with LAV. What I see is the CPU is drowning in unicorn blood, while the GPU is picking it's nose. When I installed the K-lite, it automatically enabled the hardware acceleration and the GPU is doing its work. If I could skip the K-lite I would, it's just I can't seem to manage the settings right.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2022)

Closing this mess down, there are some sensible responses at least.


----------

